# IPhone 5



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

just ordered the IPhone 5 (£30.00 upgrade so couldnt resist) Does anyone know if Audi offer an Iphone 5 cradle yet or where I can ge one as it is longer than the Iphone 4 and has a different connector. :?


----------



## Skipton01 (Aug 31, 2005)

You'll be lucky - even Apple have said they'll not be doing a cradle for the 5 and the adapters are out of stock till October, so you can't even use a Dension or the OE iPod adapter yet either.

Best bet is to get an old iPod classic for music in the car (or dump everything to a hard disk if you've got AMI) and keep the phone in your pocket.


----------



## Palmer 8j (Sep 23, 2012)

Ebay has some adaptors but they are quite dear and most dont get shipped till the end of the month. I also got a 5 on a £30 upgrade wish I'd kept my 4s and got a £20 a month rolling contract or something. I might feel a bit different when the app's get updated so that they actually fill the screen.


----------



## KingMarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Sell the 5 now and buy another 4S SIM free then.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

<Thread is in wrong forum title>

What is a £30 upgrade? I've managed to get though to O2 today and been told the only contract is a 2 year one. 
Stuff that. 
I've said to send me a SIM and I'll just buy another phone. 
2 years? Pfffft.


----------



## Palmer 8j (Sep 23, 2012)

KingMarty said:


> Sell the 5 now and buy another 4S SIM free then.


I did think about doing that


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wait for the Lumia 920 8)


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

What was your upgrade Palmer?


----------



## Palmer 8j (Sep 23, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":2m49n62y]What was your upgrade Palmer?


What do you mean? I paid £30 for the phone and £41 a month 2 year contract but on orange I can buy myself out of my contract whenever I want at a reduced rate, which I will do when the next iPhone comes out :lol:


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Just a note on this:

If you have found adapters on eBay then they re FAKE! The adapter has a chip inside that detects what it s plugged into - so it's not just a bit of plastic.

Apple isn't letting anyone else make adapters just yet because of the chip and security. They will cost you £25 from Apple and are not available until sometime in October. They have also said that the adapter might not work with all third party devices (no lists available). It also won't pass-through any video - so if you have an after racket Kenwood (like me) or Pioneer then you are screwed - no more watching iMovies etc on the units display. The adapter will only charge, play audio and sync.

I'm just waiting for the adapter to come out - ill try a mates iPhone5 with my Kenwood before I buy.

On a brighter note - iOS6 appears to have fixed the issue with with the iPhone picking up A2dP to trying to sync the audio through that - no more sound cut off. Those with Kenwoods will know what I mean.

S


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think I'll be rushing to swap my 4S for an iPhone 5 - there doesn't appear much to get excited about and whatever possessed Apple to launch that dreadful Maps app? They've shot themselves in the foot with that one.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

igotone said:


> I don't think I'll be rushing to swap my 4S for an iPhone 5 - there doesn't appear much to get excited about and whatever possessed Apple to launch that dreadful Maps app? They've shot themselves in the foot with that one.


+1. The contract on my 4S runs for another 6 months, I certainly won't 'upgrade' before then and even then I'm thinking there'll be no pointing in getting a 5. May as well bung a £10 a month sim in and wait and see what the 5S/6 brings, if anything.

I might even go back to Android  .


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I think the maps show promise 3d function is quite cool when It works!
I'm not bothering with an upgrade this year not enough of a change and I have a feeling the aluminium back will be scratched to hell at the end of the 2year contract 
Sim only deal for the next 12month will do me


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I'll be rushing to swap my 4S for an iPhone 5 - there doesn't appear much to get excited about and whatever possessed Apple to launch that dreadful Maps app? They've shot themselves in the foot with that one.
> ...


Well I'm a proper Apple fanboy, but I think they're really missing Steve Jobs. I think he'd have sacked half of 'em just for the Maps app! The only saving grace is the voice guided sat nav which seems to work well, but that's Tomtom software anyway.

I bought my 4S sim free about 10 months ago so I just don't see anything in the 5 to justify swapping.


----------



## KingMarty (Jul 18, 2012)

The maps app - I think it's very good, the vector maps look far superior to Google's raster images. Yes it is not perfect, but it is the first version to be released. Google maps were also poor initially, people seem to forget that they have been around for 7 years now so should be pretty much 'perfect'. Also, the previous Google based map app is still available. So you can have both.

As for improvements, there is nothing by way of software that the iPhone 5 has which is not available to a 4S with the OS upgraded to iOS6. However, it does feel much lighter and thinner (much more so in the hand than I imagined just reading the specs). Also the display is further improved from the 4S. And it is faster, although there are no apps which make use of that yet so it's barely noticeable.

http://m.gizmodo.com/5945885/iphone-5-vs-galaxy-s-iii-smartphone-display-technology-shoot+out

Although iOS6 seems to run smoother and faster than iOS5, on all versions of the iPhone.

I paid £700 for a SIM free iPhone 5 and feel it was worth the money to change handsets (bought the 4S 12 months ago) despite the 'insignificant' changes. But then I do feel that, whilst some people are waiting for the second coming of Jesus, he has already been back in the form of Steve Jobs. And Apple is a gift from God. Anyone who disagrees with this is clearly sympathetic to the devil and a blatant demon worshiper and will be going straight to hell. Hell I tell you!


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Woah there.... does the iPhone 5 come preloaded with the 'ultimate fanboi' brainwashing app as standard?

I hate the way crapple try to control their customers, had iPhones for the last 3 years and it drove me crazy.

Flash player is the best example and this new connector another :roll:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. Some people will buy an iPhone come what may, and always have to have the latest version - hence the horrendous queues on the day of the launch. These people wont be critical of the phone they'll buy it anyway. 

The 4S is my first iPhone and I like it - it's been trouble free and never once hung or locked up on me. Apple do have an unfortunate attitude of telling their customers what they think is best for them though.


----------



## Palmer 8j (Sep 23, 2012)

igotone said:


> LOL. Some people will buy an iPhone come what may, and always have to have the latest version - hence the horrendous queues on the day of the launch. These people wont be critical of the phone they'll buy it anyway.
> 
> The 4S is my first iPhone and I like it - it's been trouble free and never once hung or locked up on me. Apple do have an unfortunate attitude of telling their customers what they think is best for them though.


I have had the last 3 or 4 iPhones on release day and i think 5 is a big disappointment compared to the 4s I expected a lot more from apple.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

KingMarty said:


> I paid £700 for a SIM free iPhone 5 and feel it was worth the money to change handsets


I've got some crap to sell and you my friend will be my first port of call... 

SEVEN HUNDRED POUNDS for an iPhone, are you crazy? In a few weeks you could get one for about 200 quid if you talk to the right people...... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> KingMarty said:
> 
> 
> > I paid £700 for a SIM free iPhone 5 and feel it was worth the money to change handsets
> ...


Man, I laughed when I read that... so true though. When the 4S appeared people were queuing up and back and forth to the shop everyday. I know people who paid loads. I just rang O2, usual threats to leave and got it free.


----------



## Palmer 8j (Sep 23, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> KingMarty said:
> 
> 
> > I paid £700 for a SIM free iPhone 5 and feel it was worth the money to change handsets
> ...


What the people who stole it off the back of a lorry? I sold my 4s for £300 last week and you think you can get a 5 in a few weeks for £200 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

It's not that funny as I bought a perfectly legal legit iPhone 4S sim free last week for my youngest daughter for £130.....I guess your not talking to the right people it seems?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

There's no special way to get a cheap iPhone, you either pay for it monthly (through your contract) or in advanced (unlocked). You might save a few quid if you buy one when on a trip to Hong Kong for example - but that's it.
Alternatively you might get a bargain from someone who doesn't know its resale value (and probably couldn't work out how to use it). 
Any suggestion of "speaking to the right people" is nonsense IMO. Let's see actual provable examples/links of £200 iPhone 5's please .. In a few weeks, or even in a few months. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Dayer2910 said:


> It's not that funny as I bought a perfectly legal legit iPhone 4S sim free last week for my youngest daughter for £130.....I guess your not talking to the right people it seems?


Sorry but Palmer is right - you're talking rubbish. I sold my 3GS 4mths ago for £130 and bought a new 4s for £380 and I had to hunt for that. What you have bought is either nicked or some fake thing from China.

As for paying £700 for the 64gig iPhone - makes perfect sense to me if you are a light user - you buy the phone outright, cheep PAYG or £10 pm contract and sell the phone for... At a guess £550 (if kept in good condition) in 12months and get the iPhone5s.

The maps app will eventually be good as it pulls in its data from users so very useful. As for missing Steve Jobs - nah cos Apple have been developing its own map software since 2009 before RIP and Google didn't want to put turn-by-turn nav into their app so apple got rid of it early. Yeah there's problems, but its software not hardware (easy fix).

I'm no Apply fanboy BTW - I pre-date that, I've been using macs since the Mac Classic II.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've ownded every iphone to date apart from the 5.
it doesnt appeal to me any more. Same old boring UI. There are much better phones out there.

Personally, im waiting for Windows8 so i can get a Win8 PC, tablet and the Lumia 920 which will create a seamless experience as the content will be shared across all formats.

As for mapping, Apple will never be as good as google as they no longer use google search in maps. Thats the plus point with Google as it ties it in with search so you always find pretty much what your looking for. Google is only getting better. Nokia is only second to Google interms of features as it owns Navteq, which pretty much have navigation covered since the 90's.

I cant see Apple catching up.

PS. Although Win8 doenst have many apps right now, that will change as MS have clearly played their Ace and shared the Kernal across win8 which means easy porting and easy sharing of content and judging by the sales figures of a standard new MS OS launch, developers can not ignore the market.

Last i read was that MS were paying people liike Channel4 to make apps for their platform. If that is teh case then expect the popular apps on Win8 very soon.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Smoothie said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that funny as I bought a perfectly legal legit iPhone 4S sim free last week for my youngest daughter for £130.....I guess your not talking to the right people it seems?
> ...


Thats fine if you think i'm talking rubbish my friend, makes no difference to my life.....lol


----------

